# Ratilfinkilsteinia :)



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa264/OpalsLove/?action=view&current=Fink.jpg

It was "fink" for short, and she came into my life simply by chance, she was going to be snake food.
I did nothing but love her, I gave her everything I could.
After her mom died last week she was all I had, her death came sudden and unexpected. I wasn't ready to deal with it, while she was leaving this world, I told her it was o.k. to go, if it was her time. I simply think it was because she missed her mom. I was not her TRUE mom. They are together now with Daphne.
I will miss them all, more than words can say.
Love you finky...mommy loves you.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

you have my condolences


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sory for your loss.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

aw but she was beautiful. so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

Awww her picture is adorable.


----------

